# Apachectl + Me = One Frusterated Geek

## Netdale

Ok, apache loves my server, and everything works great - except one thing.  The apache control script (%apache%/bin/apachectl).  I start apache w/ apachectl startssl, and apache w/ ssl support loads and all is well.  Yet when I try to restart or stop it reports this error:

root@Weavweb / # /usr/local/apache/bin/apachectl startssl

/usr/local/apache/bin/apachectl startssl: httpd started

root@Weavweb / # /usr/local/apache/bin/apachectl stop    

/usr/local/apache/bin/apachectl stop: httpd (no pid file) not running

Any ideas........please.  The truely odd thing is that the pid is created w/ a correct id # (I have it being placed in /var/log/httpd/httpd.pid)............

Any ideas would be awesome

Dale

One more thing, when I look at the pid its being created and owned by root (user & group), yet apache is setup to run on its own 'apache' username & group.....this is just getting frusterating......

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root            6 Aug  2 17:17 httpd.pid

----------

## bodhidharma

The PID gets written wherever httpd.conf says when you start the server.  When you run apachectl stop, apachectl checks the HTTPD_PID variable which is set near the top of the apachectl script.

----------

## Netdale

Thanks dude, just slipped my mind of accually looking in the script.......

Good call (Dale slaps himself)

Dale

----------

